# DHEA



## Yogi74 (May 8, 2017)

We have just had our 2nd bfn with icsi. I am 43 and dh 47 .  I did some research into DHEA just before this round but didn't have time to start it for the time advised. So do people have good things to say about it. I am going to start taking coq10 again and other supplements. Any advice greatly appreciated. Xx


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle, I tried dhea before my last cycle but not sure it agreed with me, it disrupted my normal cycle, I got a bfn again. I know it works for some people and is highly recommended in the book "it starts with the egg" as is ubiquinol. Good luck 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Yogi - sorry your cyclce didnt work.  i asked my consultant about DHEA and he said if my AMH was lower than 8.3 then i should take it. I'm just waiting to be tested again as its been a few years. 

I would speak to your own consultant. It is a hormone so if you take it and don't need it, it can cause problems. I believe that it increases testosterone which is good if it is very low but not obviously not if it's normal.  Good luck.


----------



## Yogi74 (May 8, 2017)

Molly and shiny happy girl, thank you so much for the feedback. I have read that a few people it didn't help much which is why I am dithering!!  Good luck. Xxx


----------



## Cinderella5 (Oct 20, 2015)

I took DHEA for my last two cycles and whilst I didnt get that magical positive test my eggs definitely seemed better quality and cant say that I had many side effects.  Took 3x25mg per day.  Good luck!xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Do you,ladies,test your dhea.and testosterone levels before taking this supplement?


----------



## Anna20162016 (Jul 13, 2016)

My consultant said that with DHEA you have to be on it a min of 3 months,  he has seen ladies with low AMH and low follicle count that after taking DHEA more follicles develop.  
I'm on 100 mg since July. Since may it was 75 MG they increase when you are ready to start IVF.  
I'm also on Melatonin 3mg/ Co Q10 Ubiquinol 600 mg, folic acid and a multi vit.
the side effects are fine with me, no issues.  
I also take Myo Inositol daily in power format. 

They don't test you prior to taking it.  the above is standard for anyone with low AMH at my clinic. Care.
I'll take anything at this point...  starting again today with stimming.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good luck Anna. If you dont mind,inform us about your results once you are done with the retrieval.


----------



## Anna20162016 (Jul 13, 2016)

On my last cycle ( in July ) I went from 3 resting follicles to an increase of 6 Follicles, only 2 went over 18 mm so it was cancelled. 

I'll let you all know how I get on this time, I hope to God there are more follicles!
I'm also going to do PGS testing if I ever get near to a 5 day blast. !

When I was 38 I had 20 resting follicles so a huge difference to dealing with 3 resting now.  

I do hope the DHEA has increased them more this time, I'll keep you posted on the progress.


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi
I tried nearly all supplements. DHEA increases often androgens which isn't always good for egg quality and quantity. 
The only thing which worked for me was Estrogen Priming with 100mg Estrogen Patches every other day and 3 days of 1xOrgulatran injections both starting 7 days after LH surge until AF arrives.
It pushes down the FSH level and it works usually for poor or low responder or women with low ovarian reserve. 
There are studies available which are proving that.
I did it in my last cycle and had instead of 2-7 eggs and 1-2 Blastocysts, 9 eggs and 4 Blastocysts (+100% fertilisation rate)
Good luck!


----------



## Yogi74 (May 8, 2017)

Wow mountain 78. That is fantastic news.


----------



## pauli (Sep 19, 2016)

I had a similar protocol as Mountain described on our last ICSI attempt and it was our most successful cycle so far. I had 14 eggs but only 7 mature (we discussed with Dr how to overcome this as we are planning one more cycle) but also had 100% fertilisation rate and 3 blastocysts. On our previous 2 attempts never had blasts. Sadly all 3 were not suitable for transfer based on PGS results.

I asked Dr about also DHEA as was ready to take anything too, he advised against. So doing just supplements. Planning one more cycle with OE and hoping for more mature eggs as it would give us better chances to get that one good embryo in PGS. 

Good luck and baby dust to everybody !!


----------



## Anna20162016 (Jul 13, 2016)

HI Ladies 
Just an update they got 4 eggs from me, 3 fertilised, one to blast day 6 and off to be PGS tested now. I'm not hopefully I know it's about 1 in 5 normal at my age.
I think DHEA really helped me as last cycle was cancelled and this cycle did show more follicles, about 5 in total most from the right it looks like my smaller left ovary is not responding.  so my AFC did go up, on DHEA since May. It might also be the Ubiquinol, Melatonin that I'm on also.
I've asked for HGH for next cycle but they tend to prefer to use DHEA.  Starting again on day 21 once I get AF and see what the response is, 
I think I'll have to do multiple to try and get a good embryo.


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

That is fantastic news Anna, i am also on dhea and ubiquinol (my 3rd month now) and am cycling in October so am praying will have good number follies and better quality eggs.
All the best on your next cycle


----------



## Yogi74 (May 8, 2017)

Hi. Just to say that we had EC and got 11 eggs our best so far. So I am now a firm believer in dhea, xx


----------



## pauli (Sep 19, 2016)

Yogi, great results! It really seems that DHEA works for you. Fingers crossed for good fertilisation rate. Do you plan to do a fresh transfer or PGS with FET?

Anna, you only need one good one! Let's hope it is the one. I was a nervous wreck when waiting for PGS results. Hope you don't feel same way. Good luck xx

Good weekend to everyone!


----------

